# Thanksgiving 2020



## debodun

Now that Halloween is past, American members can turn their sights on Thanksgiving (November 26th this year).


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

_Celebrate the Harvest_





......_and be Thankful._


----------



## Tish




----------



## Autumn

This turkey was wandering along a path behind my house...I think he wanted to make friends so I'd invite him for dinner instead of wanting to cook him for dinner...


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RadishRose

Last years Thanksgiving turkey at my son's home.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Giantsfan1954

PopsnTuff said:


> View attachment 131845


Especially when you’re a NY GIANTS fan


----------



## Tish




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## fmdog44

Are there any other turkey hates here? Just give me everything else on the table.


----------



## RadishRose

Tish said:


> View attachment 132115


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## debodun




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## debodun




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## debodun




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose

debodun said:


> View attachment 133144


Governor, what are you doing here?!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Tish




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## debodun




----------



## Tish




----------



## PopsnTuff

.....


----------



## Ken N Tx

PopsnTuff said:


> .....


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea

Did your family have a kid's table for Thanksgiving?


----------



## Tish




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose

Ken N Tx said:


>


OMG I want that kid! He's sooo cute. Wanna hug him!


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Aunt Bea

One thing that I hadn't thought about until today was the annual Rescue Mission Thanksgiving dinner for the homeless, shut-ins, etc...

This year because of Covid they are planning to deliver 2,000 meals to people that have an address and only allow 110 to eat on-site due to state restrictions on capacity.

I'm afraid that this year many people that don't have a legitimate address will fall through the cracks.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PopsnTuff

So many duplicate funnies here, which I'm guilty of posting too, but still so humorous the second or third time around


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun

Not Thanksgiving 2020 - Thanksgiving 1952!


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Have a Super Thanksgiving!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## debodun

Something for the vegans


----------



## debodun

Just received an email from the aunt that invited me to Thanksgiving dinner at her house. She said that my cousin (her daughter) and that cousin's husband and son will not be attending due to possible COVID exposure  . Better safe than sorry, unfortunately. We will still be having dinner with my male cousin and his wife and a possible "guest".


----------



## debodun

Two turkeys are guests at the Willard Hotel in Washington, D.C.

https://weather.com/photos/news/2020-11-23-presidential-turkey-pardon-willard-hotel


----------



## RadishRose

Today is- move your turkey from the freezer to the refrigerator Monday.


----------



## RadishRose

JC Leyendecker


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ruthanne

PopsnTuff said:


> View attachment 135174


I know I've got mine!


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ruthanne said:


> I know I've got mine!


----------



## Aunt Bea

At my house, it was always hot dogs or bologna!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## debodun

Interesting facts about Thanksgiving:

https://www.goodhousekeeping.com/holidays/thanksgiving-ideas/a35457/thanksgiving-trivia/


----------



## PopsnTuff




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz

*Happy Thanksgiving!

*


----------



## debodun

I should look so good after preparing a big feast!


----------



## debodun




----------



## Pink Biz

debodun said:


> I should look so good after preparing a big feast!


Ken demands it...that's why she isn't smiling!


----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PopsnTuff

*This should be every day and always *


----------



## PopsnTuff

*To Everyone here, whether you're with family or alone....let's just be grateful for all we have *


----------



## Ken N Tx

2020 this is the first time in our family's history we are alone..   

Last year we had 35 family members at our house..


----------



## debodun




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## debodun

Nothing says "Happy Thanksgiving" like lung cancer.


----------



## debodun




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose

May everyone's wish come true


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## RadishRose

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 135606


Too funny, you nut.


----------



## MarciKS

*curtsies*


----------

